# Just had a accident



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

Was rear ended yesterday in the 93 tunnel in Boston. Made the emergency call to lyft and gave them all the info and they said that trust and safety team would contact me with how to approach insurance and all the other fine details. I was waiting to speak with them as I had many questions, I had a hurt passenger who required medical attention. Lyft did what I expected them to do, they sent an email asking me if I was ok and if I was going to file with my insurance. But they also gave me 4 free rides!!!! Then deactivated my account from driving.

How could they not even give me a phone call? ****in absurd! I have a bunch of questions, I don't have the pax contact info and now I have to play the email game with them and get a response every three days. I told them to call me but I doubt they will.

Most likely I will get dropped from my insurance if they find out I was driving for lyft and I have to deal with this all on my own with no help from Lyft. After the dust settles I am never driving for lyft again.

I was rear ended and the other guy was at fault so it could be much worse but I am guessing the only support will be those 4 free rides! 


Worst part is I am in the first 4 weeks so I get the 1,500 guarantee. I was on hour 49/50 when this happened. So I couldn't meet the 50 hours requirement as my account was shut down.

What a day.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

That is bad on Lyft's part.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Was rear ended yesterday in the 93 tunnel in Boston. Made the emergency call to lyft and gave them all the info and they said that trust and safety team would contact me with how to approach insurance and all the other fine details. I was waiting to speak with them as I had many questions, I had a hurt passenger who required medical attention. Lyft did what I expected them to do, they sent an email asking me if I was ok and if I was going to file with my insurance. But they also gave me 4 free rides!!!! Then deactivated my account from driving.
> 
> How could they not even give me a phone call? ****in absurd! I have a bunch of questions, I don't have the pax contact info and now I have to play the email game with them and get a response every three days. I told them to call me but I doubt they will.
> 
> ...


At least with Uber, you could have gotten the passenger name off of the waybill. Did you get a police report? If the police showed up, did they accept Lyft as your insurer, or did you give them your personal insurance?


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah I got a police report, he took my insurance company from my registration. It all happened so fast.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh isn't that great? 4 free rides, what a joke. And now to not get the $1,500 (what was that for BTW?) because you were one hour away. Yeah it's good you weren't at fault, then you'd be stuck with paying the $2,500 deductible to get your car fixed! But still, it'd be nice if they had a phone number to call about things like this, rather than waiting and hoping for more than an email response.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Hope you have a good lawyer


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

Did everyone get a driver summary from yesterday? I didn't. I wonder if it is because my account is deactivated.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks as though you have a major neck injury there. Get to a doctor quickly. 

Actually, it could have been worse. You could have been driving for Uber, and they you would have had to admit you were - *AN UBER DRIVER!*


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah I got a summary, so it must be because they deactivated you. Isn't that lovely? I suppose you no longer have access on the FB groups too, right? I'd imagine they don't want you sharing your experience there and instill fear in other drivers.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonder what happens if you let them know you've retained counsel while they sort out their insurance liabilities with regard to the accident. Might be worth a mention.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The low rates should end my driving "career" but an incident where I have an injured pax surely will.

I hope it works out with the other company taking care of everything, your "career" may have just ended.


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Hope you have a good lawyer


I hope you have a good barber.


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I am not doing this any longer. I just called the emergency line and they gave me the same lip service of you need to talk with us via email.

It will save time and hassle if they just called me. Lyft has the worst customer service I have ever seen. First with pay and now with handling emergencies it is outrageous.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> It looks as though you have a major neck injury there. Get to a doctor quickly.
> 
> Actually, it could have been worse. You could have been driving for Uber, and they you would have had to admit you were - *AN UBER DRIVER!*


Yes...You just now are feeling great pain in your back and it's hard to walk.....
if it's true and you are dropped from your insurance and won't be picked up by any other insurance company in the future, you are going to need the $$$


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Yeah, I am not doing this any longer. I just called the emergency line and they gave me the same lip service of you need to talk with us via email.
> 
> It will save time and hassle if they just called me. Lyft has the worst customer service I have ever seen. First with pay and now with handling emergencies it is outrageous.


Don't call the emergency line...lyft is NOT ON YOUR SIDE≥..Don't Talk to an insurance company...talk only to a lawyer and the doctor he sends you to!!!


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Don't call the emergency line...lyft is NOT ON YOUR SIDE≥..Don't Talk to an insurance company...talk only to a lawyer and the doctor he sends you to!!!


Good advice.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Yeah, I am not doing this any longer. I just called the emergency line and they gave me the same lip service of you need to talk with us via email.
> 
> It will save time and hassle if they just called me. Lyft has the worst customer service I have ever seen. First with pay and now with handling emergencies it is outrageous.


You look/sound like a nice guy. I hope that you get lucky, but the odds are against you. Even though it sounds like it was not your fault, your insurance company will most likely drop you. Strange as it may sound, the other guy's insurance company (and your passenger) may come after you too. It is doubtful that either company will pay to have your car repaired. You may also, be sited for driving without insurance as your policy probably states that "you are not insured while driving for hire / conveyance. Get a lawyer now.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

jmana said:


> Good advice.


I used to never think like this until 4 months ago when I bumped into a car in a parking lot at 2mph, not a scratch on either car...I got out looked at the car, so did the other guy, no damage, but he started ranting about hopw he took a pretty good hit...it was a haitian straight off the boat from port o prince who insisted that my insurance info wasn't enough, he needed a police report, so I had to wait 20 minutes for police to show up...they scratched their heads and said there wasn't any information to make a crash report, so they just issued a formal exchange of information and drove off...3 days later I get a call from my insurance company...the haitian guy went to lawyer and a doctor and is suing me and my insurance company....I hate this worrld!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> At least with Uber, you could have gotten the passenger name off of the waybill. Did you get a police report? If the police showed up, did they accept Lyft as your insurer, or did you give them your personal insurance?


...don't worry, the passenger is on the way to a personal injury attorney. You will get the name of the passenger soon enough.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> You look/sound like a nice guy. I hope that you get lucky, but the odds are against you. Even though it sounds like it was not your fault, your insurance company will most likely drop you. Strange as it may sound, the other guy's insurance company (and your passenger) may come after you too. It is doubtful that either company will pay to have your car repaired. You may also, be sited for driving without insurance as your policy probably states that "you are not insured while driving for hire / conveyance. Get a lawyer now.


you should have given them the james river information on the waybill or whatever the equivalent is on lift...if lyft doesn't give that to drivers, let this be a HUGE WARNING to anyone else lyfting out there..


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> You look/sound like a nice guy. I hope that you get lucky, but the odds are against you. Even though it sounds like it was not your fault, your insurance company will most likely drop you. Strange as it may sound, the other guy's insurance company (and your passenger) may come after you too. It is doubtful that either company will pay to have your car repaired. You may also, be sited for driving without insurance as your policy probably states that "you are not insured while driving for hire / conveyance. Get a lawyer now.


no, I think that's what the $1 saferidefee is for lyft and uber both have policies....how easy it is to get them to pay out is another issue...but as to the letter of the law james river is good enough to keep you out of jail!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Lyft did what I expected them to do, they sent an email asking me if I was ok
> 
> What a day.


Hopefully you didn't answer that yet...or said NO...YOU ARE NOT OK!!!!! You Just Got REAR ENDED Suffered FORCES OF IMPACT AND YOU CAR IS WRECKED AND YOU FEEL REALLY BAD ABOUT THE FACT THAT SOMEONE ELSE GOT HURT TOO!!!

sorry about the caps...but emphasis needed!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> no, I think that's what the $1 saferidefee is for lyft and uber both have policies....how easy it is to get them to pay out is another issue...but as to the letter of the law james river is good enough to keep you out of jail!


The $1 per ride "deal" POTENTIALLY only covers the Uber pax.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> The $1 per ride "deal" POTENTIALLY only covers the Uber pax.


well this is lyft....so....anyway...I think the truth is none of know us really know what happens here...

From what I understand the $1 provides coverage of equal to, but never greater than what you were carrying personally, exept in terms of liability to the PAX where they are covered for medical up to 1,000,000.... but for other things, like if there is an accident and you don't have collision, they will not pay for collision, if you have a deductible of 2,500 they will pay, but at the same deductible....if you are hit by an un insured motorist, and didn't have uninsured motorist coverage on your personal policy, james river will not be paying un insure motorist coverage to you...

this is at least what I understand...But, this is wildly uncharted territory...if there have been accidents in the past I'm sure when the claims get settled non disclosure agreements go out to all paid parties, so if we never hear from you again, we hope you at least got a nice check out of this hopefully enough to fix your car, pay your medical bills, and cover for pain, suffering, and emotional anguish...


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> so if we never hear from you again, we hope you at least got a nice check out of this hopefully enough to fix your car, pay your medical bills, and cover for pain, suffering, and emotional anguish...


Who needs a check when they give us 4 FREE RIDES? Hahaahaaa!!!


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Curious... what was your rating at time of accident? Is there more to this story? I would really hope that you were not deactivated for being rear ended.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Curious... what was your rating at time of accident? Is there more to this story? I would really hope that you were not deactivated for being rear ended.


Deactivated, no doubt, because they want to make sure the car is in good working order and looks pretty before being put back into service...


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

4.92


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Deactivated, no doubt, because they want to make sure the car is in good working order and looks pretty before being put back into service...


Sadly, it is highly doubtful that he will be re-activated, regardless of fault or circumstances. Lyft needs "distance" now. Both Lyft and this unfortunate driver knew (or should have known) that the driver's policy does NOT cover driving for "hire and conveyance". It is a big deal with the insurance companies now and we ALL will be hearing much more about it. "Ride-sharing" as we now know it (in the form of Uber/Lyft) could be coming to an end. Wait until cities and municipalities get wind of these insurance based issues.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Sadly, it is highly doubtful that he will be re-activated, regardless of fault or circumstances. Lyft needs "distance" now. Both Lyft and this unfortunate driver knew (or should have known) that the driver's policy does NOT cover driving for "hire and conveyance". It is a big deal with the insurance companies now and we ALL will be hearing much more about it. "Ride-sharing" as we now know it (in the form of Uber/Lyft) could be coming to an end. Wait until cities and municipalities get wind of these insurance based issues.


You can bet your damn ass that if I was unfortunate enough to get into an accident with the Uber/Lyft insurance gap and went for days without hearing a response from them that I'd be in touch with the Colorado PUC, State's Attorney's Office, and multiple local representatives.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

The thing that really pisses me off about all this is they lie on their site about our coverage and how we are to go about getting covered if an accident occurs. They make it seem so easy, with the chart that if you look at it, makes it seem like it's all cut and dry. But the truth couldn't be further from that, as what they aren't telling us is that even if their insurance will pay for an accident (minus the $2,500 if applicable), that our personal insurer will more than likely drop us, and who knows how easy it will be to get another carrier to take us? I'm sure if we apply for other insurance and they find out we were dropped by our previous insurer, they will ask why.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Was rear ended yesterday in the 93 tunnel in Boston. Made the emergency call to lyft and gave them all the info and they said that trust and safety team would contact me with how to approach insurance and all the other fine details. I was waiting to speak with them as I had many questions, I had a hurt passenger who required medical attention. Lyft did what I expected them to do, they sent an email asking me if I was ok and if I was going to file with my insurance. But they also gave me 4 free rides!!!! *Then deactivated my account from driving.*
> 
> How could they not even give me a phone call? ****in absurd! I have a bunch of questions, I don't have the pax contact info and now I have to play the email game with them and get a response every three days. I told them to call me but I doubt they will.
> 
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately *this reality* will start to settle in pretty quickly as the real information gets passed around.

And *equally unfortunate is that your insurance company will more than likely get dragged into the matters.* Then it might get real ugly for you OR for any driver with injuries involved. Even if it wasn't your fault. It would only surprise me if there actually were happy endings to accidents. But there never is.

If any driver hasn't yet called their OWN insurance companies to find out that Lyft and Uber have left drivers hanging in the wind, they deserve to be taken out of the driver pool in expeditious fashions. Just my opinion at this point.

I sure as hell don't like being deceived and *RIDE SHARE COMPANIES are ambiguous DECEIVERS in this particular arena.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> You can bet your damn ass that if I was unfortunate enough to get into an accident with the Uber/Lyft insurance gap and went for days without hearing a response from them that I'd be in touch with the Colorado PUC, State's Attorney's Office, and multiple local representatives.


I read the Colo. legislation. If you look it up your personal auto insurance policy will have to name Uber or other ride share companies as 'additionally insured' on or before 1/15/15. *It's a fantastic measure to take in any case of being a ride share driver whether mandated or not.*

I doubt you'd be able to actually get that from your personal auto insurance company but...it does tell you that you need to call and find out and when you do you will also find, like I did, that you're not covered currently because of this activity.

*Do your homework or GET SCREWED. That's the driver lesson of the week.* Courtesy of the gradually mounting pile of driver/victims who falsely thought Uber or Lyft had their insurance back.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

The bad thing is that this place is really the only place a driver who has had to go through this can post about his/her experience. Uber doesn't have FB groups, and even though Lyft does, the fact that they immediately deactivate your account means you wouldn't be able to discuss it on their FB "lounge". That's what really sucks about all this, because I am sure there are plenty of people who've had to deal with this but their voices are silent because they don't know where to go to tell other drivers.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I read the Colo. legislation. If you look it up your personal auto insurance policy will have to name Uber or other ride share companies as 'additionally insured' on or before 1/15/15. *It's a fantastic measure to take in any case of being a ride share driver whether mandated or not.*
> 
> I doubt you'd be able to actually get that from your personal auto insurance company but...it does tell you that you need to call and find out and when you do you will also find, like I did, that you're not covered currently because of this activity.
> 
> *Do your homework or GET SCREWED. That's the driver lesson of the week.* Courtesy of the gradually mounting pile of driver/victims who falsely thought Uber or Lyft had their insurance back.


This is beautiful legislation.....but since geico and prog will Never do this and no uberx driver can afford a 4,000/year commercial policy...I don't see what it accomplishes


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> This is beautiful legislation.....but since geico and prog will Never do this and no uberx driver can afford a 4,000/year commercial policy...I don't see what it accomplishes


From what I can tell this will bring up a multitude of insurance issues in that state in the very near future. I'm only surprised they let it hang until then. Their verbiage sez 'on or before' that date. I'm sure if there is a big problem there the legislation will be on the immediate burner for implementation. Like a wreck with death or somethin.

From what I can gather from our UK members, they have insurance geared specifically for personal/commercial dual use. Runs them about $5-6 grand a year. I doubt it will be ANY less here for numerous reasons. Which should serve to wipe out part timers in about a day once this reality hits home. No part timer is going to be able to afford that kind of nut for the pay. And I doubt part timers will even be offered coverage from what one of the commercial agents I'm talking to told me yesterday.

So take heart all ye full timers. Competition may be thinned considerably in the near future and legitimate insurance only afforded to the best of full time clientele.

It's possible however that some enterprising insurance company will find a way to serve the part time market, but I have my doubts. There is not enough evidence on the books yet to get an actuary reading I'd bet.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

There are very few stories of drivers being involved in a rideshare related accident who continue driving after that. That's when the reality of the risk sets in from many different directions at once.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

jmana said:


> The thing that really pisses me off about all this is they lie on their site about our coverage and how we are to go about getting covered if an accident occurs. They make it seem so easy, with the chart that if you look at it, makes it seem like it's all cut and dry. But the truth couldn't be further from that, as what they aren't telling us is that even if their insurance will pay for an accident (minus the $2,500 if applicable), that our personal insurer will more than likely drop us, and who knows how easy it will be to get another carrier to take us? I'm sure if we apply for other insurance and they find out we were dropped by our previous insurer, they will ask why.


"that really pisses me off about all this is they lie on their site about our coverage"

Is there anything wrong with that statement that you can see? Just curious.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> From what I can tell this will bring up a multitude of insurance issues in that state in the very near future. I'm only surprised they let it hang until then. Their verbiage sez 'on or before' that date. I'm sure if there is a big problem there the legislation will be on the immediate burner for implementation. Like a wreck with death or somethin.
> 
> From what I can gather from our UK members, they have insurance geared specifically for personal/commercial dual use. Runs them about $5-6 grand a year. I doubt it will be ANY less here for numerous reasons. Which should serve to wipe out part timers in about a day once this reality hits home. No part timer is going to be able to afford that kind of nut for the pay. And I doubt part timers will even be offered coverage from what one of the commercial agents I'm talking to told me yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hand to god - this is the most intelligent thing that has been said here. I have said this before, and I get pissed all over for saying it. It's very possible that part-timers like myself, will end up not driving for any company, depending on the state and the insurance that could/would be offered. It's possible that depending on what state you live in, some regulations could solidify part-time drivers. We just don't know.

Part of my reasoning around why it's beneficial having part time drivers, and why it would be beneficial for insurance companies to have some kind of "dual-purpose" insurance - it builds companies and people who want to be independent. I'm not saying that contracting with Uber is the greatest, but it gives the people who just don't have large capital to enter into a business space that has been locked up for so many years.


----------



## ghostofdocj (Dec 3, 2014)

I've yet to have an accident. I am glad I decided to get the full liability coverage. Ever since the death of that Chinese girl, I've been leery of just how much UBER covers.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

I got some experience. You probably have a good case against the other guy. So go to an attorney, don't wait or you will suffer opportunity costs. Depositions go quickly. You just tell the truth. Oddly enough, in any accident the defendent's insurance company really only looks out for themselves and can be at odds with their own client many times.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

How long before cities and states get sued for allowing this??!!!! They alowe "ridesharing" but have thousands of uninsured motorists on their roads. Sue the city and state as well as lyft


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jmana said:


> The thing that really pisses me off about all this is they lie on their site about our coverage and how we are to go about getting covered if an accident occurs. They make it seem so easy, with the chart that if you look at it, makes it seem like it's all cut and dry. But the truth couldn't be further from that, as what they aren't telling us is that even if their insurance will pay for an accident (minus the $2,500 if applicable), that our personal insurer will more than likely drop us, and who knows how easy it will be to get another carrier to take us? I'm sure if we apply for other insurance and they find out we were dropped by our previous insurer, they will ask why.


On every insurance application I've ever filled out, they always ask the question:
" in the last 10 year, Have you ever had insurance policy cancelled, refused or not renewed"?

Answer yes and that's when they go snooping around. Answer no, they sign you up, take your money for years until you make a claim and at that point snoop around and see if another Insurance company has refused or cancelled cover. They then come back and say that they will not pay the claim and are thinking of reporting you to the Police for insurance fraud.

That's a jailable offense. On top of NEVER being able to get insurance again - all for $10 fares.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Lyft sends you a copy of the commercial insurance policy with the companies name and everything. Talk directly with the insurance company if you have to.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

You just have to wonder the wisdom of discussing committing insurance fraud on an open Internet forum.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> On every insurance application I've ever filled out, they always ask the question:
> " in the last 10 year, Have you ever had insurance policy cancelled, refused or not renewed"?
> 
> Answer yes and that's when they go snooping around. Answer no, they sign you up, take your money for years until you make a claim and at that point snoop around and see if another Insurance company has refused or cancelled cover. They then come back and say that they will not pay the claim and are thinking of reporting you to the Police for insurance fraud.
> ...


That would never fly in California.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That would never fly in California.


Nothing flies for the people in cali... Y'all have no balls to stand up for your rights or even when the state government has defaulted so badly they slash wages for it's employees so y'all can build a 500 million dollar high school. Or your awesome governor refusing to do a water deal with outside states when y'all water supply is almost non exisitance now.

The people of cali allow this to happen. Shot like this would never fly in Texas.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You just have to wonder the wisdom of discussing committing insurance fraud on an open Internet forum.


Why I made my post above yours. They provide commercial insurance for a reason. If you have an accident with pax in your vehicle do not involve your personal insurance that is the purpose of the commercial insurance


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Nothing flies for the people in cali... Y'all have no balls to stand up for your rights or even when the state government has defaulted so badly they slash wages for it's employees so y'all can build a 500 million dollar high school. Or your awesome governor refusing to do a water deal with outside states when y'all water supply is almost non exisitance now.
> 
> The people of cali allow this to happen. Shot like this would never fly in Texas.


It doesn't surprise me that you really don't know much about California.

But go with that if it makes ya feel good.

As for what you quoted...it is in conflict with your opinion of Ca. You might want to go back and read it.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Your right I don't. Who in the world would pay 5 bucks for a gallon of gas, pay 400k for a house that only costs 150k here in Dallas in the nicer suburbs? Reason for your states inflation is so ridiculous is the people allow the government to control and run everything up. 

Cali and a few select locales is the only places where making 50k or less a year means your still poor. 50k here in Texas pays a mortgage on a 4but house 2 new cars and a decent lifestyle. Can you do that in cali or NYC or Boston for example? Nope


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Why I made my post above yours. They provide commercial insurance for a reason. If you have an accident with pax in your vehicle do not involve your personal insurance that is the purpose of the commercial insurance


I wasn't referring to your post. Just re read the thread. It's all there.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Your right I don't. Who in the world would pay 5 bucks for a gallon of gas, pay 400k for a house that only costs 150k here in Dallas in the nicer suburbs? Reason for your states inflation is so ridiculous is the people allow the government to control and run everything up.
> 
> Cali and a few select locales is the only places where making 50k or less a year means your still poor. 50k here in Texas pays a mortgage on a 4but house 2 new cars and a decent lifestyle. Can you do that in cali or NYC or Boston for example? Nope


Yup...it's horrible here. You don't ever want to come here.

Funny thing though....your governor was talking about moving here. Hmmmm.....


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

My governor is an idiot plus he has the money lol.

Did you know Texas lt. Govenor actually has more executive power than the governor does? 

But yea cali inflation is bad why some of your high tech companies are relocating to the likes of Texas, Georgia and North Carolina.

Maybe things will turn around one of these days but prob won't be until we are old and on oxygen tanks lol


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Was rear ended yesterday in the 93 tunnel in Boston. Made the emergency call to lyft and gave them all the info and they said that trust and safety team would contact me with how to approach insurance and all the other fine details. I was waiting to speak with them as I had many questions, I had a hurt passenger who required medical attention. Lyft did what I expected them to do, they sent an email asking me if I was ok and if I was going to file with my insurance. But they also gave me 4 free rides!!!! Then deactivated my account from driving.
> 
> How could they not even give me a phone call? ****in absurd! I have a bunch of questions, I don't have the pax contact info and now I have to play the email game with them and get a response every three days. I told them to call me but I doubt they will.
> 
> ...


I'm going through the same issue with Lyft. they are telling me to get a rejection letter from my personal insurance in order to process my claim. When I spoke to my insurance they said they don't give out rejection letter. I don't know what the next step would be.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

enabozny said:


> Did everyone get a driver summary from yesterday? I didn't. I wonder if it is because my account is deactivated.


I got a drivers summary with 0 rides on it because I ran the ap and got no pings.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> I'm going through the same issue with Lyft. they are telling me to get a rejection letter from my personal insurance in order to process my claim. When I spoke to my insurance they said they don't give out rejection letter. I don't know what the next step would be.


To make lyft know you mean business file a small claims lawsuit. Send this to media, etc... They will do a settlement quickly to avoid the bad pr


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Also remind lyft they are in a breach of contract as their commercial insurance policy is not being fully fulfilled and even go on to say that they are committing fraud in regards to the customer by charging the 1 buck for the safe rider fee which is supposed to be used for the commercial insurance.

I would also contact the pax and inform them of the pending small claims lawsuit so they can also sue at the same time.

Consult a lawyer asap


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't drive rideshare. There are jobs. Try till you get one.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Your right I don't. Who in the world would pay 5 bucks for a gallon of gas, pay 400k for a house that only costs 150k here in Dallas in the nicer suburbs? Reason for your states inflation is so ridiculous is the people allow the government to control and run everything up.
> 
> Cali and a few select locales is the only places where making 50k or less a year means your still poor. 50k here in Texas pays a mortgage on a 4but house 2 new cars and a decent lifestyle. Can you do that in cali or NYC or Boston for example? Nope


Sydney must be the Western Suburbs of California. Fuel has dropped recently thanks to increased US oil production approx $6.50 p/gallon. Median price for a house within 20 miles of the CBD has topped 1 million dollars - yes I perennially poor.

My car The Holden Caprice is the same as the Chevy Caprice we export back to the US. Funny how after all $ conversions we pay much more for a car built here list price AUD 67k v 57k (USD 39k).

We get hit real hard with road tolls - my bill for 3 full time cars and 2 part time cars is $2800-$3000 P/m. Fuel about $2500 p/m.

Software is a rip-off here
*MS Office Professional 2013 1 PC Box = $1700!!*

Average wages here about 75-80k. No where near enough to cover the price gouging we have to live with.

I've always liked Austin Texas - I like it more now!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dericks suggestion for any accident not your fault:

Stay in your seat...call for medics and police and say you feel a neck injury and you need medical assistance. medics will come, C collar you, take you to the ER, etc etc...

Oh, and piss yourself...that always makes for a good cherry on top. Kinda degrading, but you want a successful, well paid lawsuit, right!?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Your right I don't. Who in the world would pay 5 bucks for a gallon of gas, pay 400k for a house that only costs 150k here in Dallas in the nicer suburbs? Reason for your states inflation is so ridiculous is the people allow the government to control and run everything up.
> 
> Cali and a few select locales is the only places where making 50k or less a year means your still poor. 50k here in Texas pays a mortgage on a 4but house 2 new cars and a decent lifestyle. Can you do that in cali or NYC or Boston for example? Nope


Yeah but you gotta live in Texas.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

California’s going to be turning away a lot of Texas climate refugees when their horribly-run state implodes under the pressure of 1000-year drought and dwindling oil revenues. The Southwest is a bad, bad place to live in this century.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> California's going to be turning away a lot of Texas climate refugees when their horribly-run state implodes under the pressure of 1000-year drought and dwindling oil revenues. The Southwest is a bad, bad place to live in this century.


Looks pretty good from our seat! We are always picking up me CA transplants, so far so good!!!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Nothing flies for the people in cali... Y'all have no balls to stand up for your rights or even when the state government has defaulted so badly they slash wages for it's employees so y'all can build a 500 million dollar high school. Or your awesome governor refusing to do a water deal with outside states when y'all water supply is almost non exisitance now.
> 
> The people of cali allow this to happen. Shot like this would never fly in Texas.


So a 500 million high school is too much, but a 60 million dollar high school football stadium is wisdom? LOL Or the 58 million dollar stadium that can't even be used? Dry counties would never fly in California like they do in Texass.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Nothing flies for the people in cali... Y'all have no balls to stand up for your rights.


Oh we have balls, they just are not carried in a holster as they seem to in Texass.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

the sandman said:


> My governor is an idiot plus he has the money lol.
> 
> Did you know Texas lt. Govenor actually has more executive power than the governor does?
> 
> ...


Goodle Texas incentives and it seems many are looking that they may be backfiring. Paying companies to move in at a loss is a great strategy. Oh BTW gas here is 2.79. Austin is the only thing great in Texas.

"the problem with irony is not everybody gets it"
Ray Wiley Hubbard


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> California's going to be turning away a lot of Texas climate refugees when their horribly-run state implodes under the pressure of 1000-year drought and dwindling oil revenues. The Southwest is a bad, bad place to live in this century.


That is the silliest thing I've ever heard. Texas is one of the few states financially solvent. California is only alive because Oregon and Arizona sells them water. No water= no life.

And California has Nancy Pelosi. Texas FTW!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh BTW gas here is 2.79.


 $2.32 in Dallas.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> That is the silliest thing I've ever heard. Texas is one of the few states financially solvent. California is only alive because Oregon and Arizona sells them water. No water= no life.
> 
> And California has Nancy Pelosi. Texas FTW!


And California is in the middle of the biggest drought in 1,200 years right now.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberRey said:


> $2.32 in Dallas.


Nice, but 2.79 is far from the 5 dollars your Texas brother was quoting. Was that Faux news misinformation? California does not buy
water from Oregon or Arizona. Are there some disputes over water along the borders with Oregon regarding the Eureka River (I think)? Yes, but unless Faux news said Oregon "sells" water to California I don't believe it. LOL Though talk of Oregon sending some of the Columbia river water that flows to the sea has been discussed. I doubt that will happen in the next 40 years. Arizona in the past has sold some of its extra allocation to California. But all the Colorado River states have allocations to work with. Nevada and Las Vegas the least water rights. California uses most of its water, close to 85 percent for agriculture, mostly corporate farms of course. Perhaps since California is so unloved she should restrict export of winter vegetables to the rest of the country. I hear scurvy like global warming is just a myth too.

64 degrees here currently, is your heater on?
That brings to thought, what do y'all do in the summer while waiting run your AC? Do you run your car to heat it?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

none of my phones would last 3 hours if I took them off the chargers.


----------

